
Why I’m Deleting All My Old Tweets - octosphere
https://www.wired.com/story/im-deleting-all-my-old-tweets/
======
jocoda
They say that the internet never forgets...

from the article:

'The Library of Congress tried to archive every public tweet in an effort to
keep a robust public record, but starting this year it “will acquire tweets on
a selective basis” only.'

Got me thinking. Could someone archive tweets to prevent deletion?

------
duxup
I feel like the "all" aspect it taken a bit far. Some people could try to take
something out of context and may have been successful in a handful of cases
but I'm not sure that really calls for deleting all your tweets to be deleted.

------
appleiigs
I don't tweet or post, and don't really understand social media... but why
wouldn't you delete your old tweets? Any positive reason why you'd keep that
stuff around beyond a year? A serious question because i only see negatives

------
wendy0x2
People on the right have been getting fired for out-of-context tweets and fb
posts for years. Now that it's starting to backfire and affect the left, many
people are deleting their tweets.

It's sad that we can't post a joke or speak our minds without losing our
entire career and livelihood.

~~~
krapp
Specifically, which right-wing people do you believe were unjustly victimized
by a leftist conspiracy, and which of their tweets were taken out of context?

~~~
User23
Rosanne.

~~~
krapp
It doesn't seem unreasonable to read racist intent behind “Muslim brotherhood
& planet of the apes had a baby = vj” where vj = Valerie Jarrett, an African
American woman, so it seems unlikely that negative reaction to that tweet was
entirely politically motivated, or at the very least, that people weren't
actually offended by it.

Why is it more likely that a leftist conspiracy purposely misconstrued her
words in order to punish her for supporting Trump, than that she made a joke
about how much a black woman looks like an ape to her, and caught flak for it?

~~~
User23
Interesting how tenuous alleged racism is reprehensible, but explicit tweets
about enjoying pedophilia are just jokes. Me personally, I think child sexual
abuse is at least as bad as saying someone looks like their facelifted face is
out of an old b movie.

Rosanne says she didn’t mean it to be racist. I’m not a mind reader, but
apparently half the users of the Internet have that gift. Until I acquire it,
I’m stuck with an interpretation where her word is evidence for her intent.

~~~
krapp
>Interesting how tenuous alleged racism is reprehensible, but explicit tweets
about enjoying pedophilia are just jokes. Me personally, I think child sexual
abuse is at least as bad as saying someone looks like their facelifted face is
out of an old b movie.

It is possible to object to both. Why you would take Roseanne's word on faith
but not Michael Ian Black's is beyond me though.

~~~
User23
I think your mindreading must have misfired, because I don’t even know who
that is. Rest assured I judge liberals by the same standard: assume honesty,
good faith, and a lack of privileged access to their mental processes.

The James Gunn case is a little different. He explicitly claimed to have
graphically enjoyed a video he received from a convicted child pornographer.
I’m deeply disappointed on account of I quite like his work, but that really
is especially disgusting. There is no room for ambiguity in his tweets as
there is with the infamous Rosanne one.

Edit: you’re pretty downvote happy. Is that really necessary for a good faith
discussion?

~~~
krapp
>I think your mindreading must have misfired, because I don’t even know who
that is.

Sorry, since you didn't bother to actually mention who you were talking about
I just assumed it was the first person Google returned results for. My
mistake.

>There is no room for ambiguity in his tweets as there is with the infamous
Rosanne one.

Room for ambiguity still implies that it's as reasonable to interpret
Roseanne's tweet as a racist joke as not.

>Edit: you’re pretty downvote happy. Is that really necessary for a good faith
discussion?

People can't downvote replies to their own comments.

~~~
User23
> Sorry, since you didn't bother to actually mention who you were talking
> about I just assumed it was the first person Google returned results for. My
> mistake.

Interesting how there is literally a confusingly large number of leftists
making pedophile jokes.

